# Save your fish heads!



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

For those that are hitting the piers around okaloosa, Navarre, and P'cola and take your fish home to clean. I'm looking for Cobia, spanish and king mac heads and carcass. this weeks been a little rough on bait making and the weather doesn't look to pleasant tomorrow or sat. morning. 

I'm trying to sustain enough bait to make it through the big hammer challenge, so if anyone bags it up and freezes it till trash day, i'd be glad to come pick it up earlier.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Go to the fish markets they will give you all you want.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tyler0421 said:


> Go to the fish markets they will give you all you want.


I have been. its mostly triggers with a cobia or bar jack mixed in. since AJ season closed its been hard to get good bait from them. I'll still be out workin to catch fresh bait, but if anyone has anything, PM me. :thumbsup:

thanks.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> I have been. its mostly triggers with a cobia or bar jack mixed in. since AJ season closed its been hard to get good bait from them. I'll still be out workin to catch fresh bait, but if anyone has anything, PM me. :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks.


When did Aj season close?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

marmidor said:


> When did Aj season close?


not sure. but they said the commercial season closed...:huh:


----------

